# ca18det stock performance



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

ok i already did a search for the ca18 and couldnt find anything on the turbo versions stock horsepower so please, no flaming lol

that is simply what i want, the stock horses and torque of the CA18DET. ive decided to scrap my plans of SR and possibilities or RB, the CA is it!i wanna know what ill be working with when i get it


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Look harder.........

1809cc EFI DOHC 16-valve 4cyl Turbo 
• HP: 175hp @6400 
• Torque: [email protected] 
• Compression: 8.5:1


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

if you couldnt find that, then you dont deserve to get a CA engine. type in CA18det in any search engine and that info will be there.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Its pretty dismal.
Cheap upgrade is a T25G from a stock SR. Better upgrade is a BB T28 from an S15 but you need to change the oil lines to fit it.
Mate of mine had about 230rwhp from a CA18DET with T28 BB, 2 stage bleed valve and a Mines ECU
CA18 ECUs are real easy (cheap) to remap as well.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

yea i think i actually deserved those flames lol.....about an hour or so later i did another search and more pages came up....i think i only put in CA18 the first time....but still then i only got the HP so thanks for the torque and stuff!

damn searches i hate that thing...thanks again


----------



## nasr20de (Apr 25, 2003)

are there any good websites to find performance parts for the ca18 b/c thats what im getting in my 89.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Yes...search for them. There is plenty out there. If I can find parts for my RB20, I am sure you can find CA18 parts


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

www.norrisdesigns.com has anything you could want and more.


----------



## SkaterRacer (Mar 10, 2003)

Careful going past 300 hp. I hear rumors of head gasket and sealing problems beyond that figure, but I remember Trust's 180SX in SCC and had to be making more than 300. Also, check the compression and leakdown, cause these can be old high mileage engines, and you want to make sure yours is healthy.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

the head gasket problem can be fixed easily with one from HKS.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

ok this is probably a stupid question but i dunno much about the 200sx so on the norris site is the 200sx s13 the same as a 240? like for body parts and all that...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

200sx is only in europe. the body styling is the same has s13/s14 240sx in usa but it has a sr20de(t) motor hence the name 200sx


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *200sx is only in europe. the body styling is the same has s13/s14 240sx in usa but it has a sr20de(t) motor hence the name 200sx *


dammit u beat me to it!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

actually some 200sx's had the CA18DET
confusing huh?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Joel said:


> *actually some 200sx's had the CA18DET
> confusing huh? *


jebus christ!!! why did nissan had to make it so damn confusing??!!!!
we're lucky to have joel here to straighten everything out


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

oh yea. sum newbie had pix of his 200sx in england with a CA...ok


----------



## ride154 (Jun 5, 2003)

*ca18det*

well actually, the 200sx with the ca18det is a 180sx!
to make it even more confusing!
The sr20det became the cheaper replacement for nissan,
'cause it could fit into more cars and they were making
the sr20de already.
I've heard that the ca18det has the same engine design
as the rb engines.

I've found a ca with 650 hp, proven!

http://www.nissaninfiniticlub.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=15195&highlight=650hp

http://babelfish.altavista.com/babelfish/urltrurl?lp=ja_en&url=http://www.paddy.co.jp/indexTop.html

This is also a nice link!

http://www.yashiofactory.co.jp/


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

The CA18DET's stock headgasket can take 300+whp as long as you got fuel and don't get too cute with advancing the timing because CA's don't like too much timing, unlike SR's. People tend to run 15+psi on the stock T25 and stock 370cc injectors and the stinking piss-head side intercooler and wonder why the headgasket blow. Ultimately, you burn the gasket which in turn let the water creep in to the cylinders.


----------

